# Can riding help weight loss?



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Upping your activity level will help you lose weight if you're doing it in conjunction to proper diet. If you're just showing up at the barn with an already tacked up horse, jumping on and having a lesson once a week, probably not.

But, if you're going out to catch your own horse, feed, saddle up, ride, untack, turn out, shovel poop, haul saddles here and there, clean trailers, etc... yeah-- it'll give you a workout! 

One thing riding can do though is help you unlock some of the problem areas. You'll feel it in your thighs, butt, abs-- in all kinds of places. It makes you more aware of those areas and prompts you to have better posture (which could help your back). So, all of that to say, riding is definitely a workout-- but it is what you make of it!


----------



## WalkerBand (Apr 22, 2014)

I will probably ride twice a week, but I do all the work myself. I typically catch him, give him a full grooming before I tack him up, walk him a bit, recheck tack, get on, ride for a while, un tack, put everything up, groom again, and then leave. 

Wednesday was the first time I rode and I am still sore from it so I am pretty sure I used quite a few muscles. Even some I didn't know I had. xD

I also work once a week for a therapeutic riding center so I am on my feet doing something for about four consecutive hours on that day.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Horse riding isn't enough cardio. Look into bicycling, it's a low impact cardio exercise. Even just a stationary bicycle at the gym is a good way to get cardio without hurting yourself.


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

I would say yes and no. Weight loss is about 80% what you eat and 20% exercise. If you're not counting calories (I personally use the Weight Watchers points method), then you're either going to stay at the same weight or even gain (if you're not burning what you take in).

That being said, I ride English, and posting and sitting the trot -- especially without stirrups -- has done wonders for building strength in my thighs, calves, and abs. Muscle burns more calories than fat. (Currently, I ride about three times a week for at least an hour).


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My answer would be No. If you are an equestrian athlete type getting lots of saddle time you will certainly build muscle strength. But the sad reality is you have to burn more calories than you take in.
I have made this statement previously but here it is again...If you follow a diet recommended for a Type 2 Diabetic (and get a reasonable amount of exercise), you will be amazed at the results. Cut back on the carbs (sugar is a carb) and don't eat junk. 
Good luck to you. The effort is worth it?


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

Well yes. especially if you are posting to the trot. It is well documented and I see you already have a horse so get out there and ride! Don't worry about your weight, the worry and over-eating are connected. Remember most men weigh as much or more than you do so your horse will be fine. Ride as much as possible and if you really want to lose weight two things will take the pounds off - go Gluten Free and if you are old enough to drink Alcohol - don't. Alcohol is just empty calories that turn into fat. Gluten is enemy #1 if you carry most of your weight in your middle. You can eat all the protein you want, fruit and veggies, just stay away from bread and things with gluten in them ( read the labels ). This means no more fast food unless you can get a salad. You will also notice more energy!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

If walking is ok with your physical issues one thing I have found to be a good workout and fun is to take the horse one a long walk (preferably trails, they are prettier) and then ride back. It gets you both in better shape.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

It will help your horse loose weight.

It will help you strengthen muscles.

Personal experience is that working off board such as mucking stalls, or anything in the barn really, is much less conducive to 'snacking'.

Going to the barn, not staying home, is a good way to reduce the number of trips to the fridge or snack shelf. 

On the other hand, HF is bad for that.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

What about swimming or water aerobics?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Riding will not help your back unless it is an issue that can be solved by strengthening or loosening up muscles. Depending on the saddle and the type of riding you do it will probably do your knees no favors either. (Speaking as a person diagnosed with arthritis in knees, back, hips and ankles at the age of 16.) That said, you don't have to let it stop you from riding.

I find that it is the daily care of the horses, stacking hay, walking the pasture on poop patrol, replacing fences, filling and cleaning water troughs, walking the mile round trip to the pasture for feeding twice a day etc that is the real exercise where horses are concerned. 

As for weight loss, I threw out my scale about 20 years ago and don't miss it. Muscle weighs more than fat so an athlete who is in incredibly good shape will be "denser" than a person who is not. 

Since the scale went to the dump, I started using a different gauge, mainly my health rather than my weight. By doing what I knew was correct in eating as healthy as possible, and not beating myself up if I absolutely had to have that 1 piece of Godiva this week, moving every opportunity if given a choice and eating smaller, more frequent meals, I have never been on a diet again. 

Unless you have a diagnosed metabolic issue that requires a special "diet", start with trying the above. Don't think of it as a diet, think of it as a lifestyle change. You didn't put the weight on over night, so don't expect it to come off any quicker than you put it on, if it does, celebrate. 

Be patient with yourself, make a few changes and it will happen. You will also find that losing weight helps a lot of the issues with your knees and back. Good Luck!


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

"If you're not counting calories (I personally use the Weight Watchers points method), then you're either going to stay at the same weight or even gain (if you're not burning what you take in)."

^this is not true. (not to be rude) although losing weight is more about what you eat and not exercise, you do not need to count calories to lose weight. Eating small meals every few hours is how you lose weight (veggies, meats and limited "bad carbs"). 

If your doing everything you said you are (catching, grooming, tacking, riding, untacking, cleaning stalls etc.) multiply days a week and your watching what you eat (no sugars, etc.) and lots of water you will start to lose weight. 

Increasing activity and watching what you eat should help you drop the pounds


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Riding will help, but not very much.

For the vast majority of people, weight loss = calories in > calories out

Basically, this means that diet is a HUGE, HUGE factor of weight loss. You CAN gain weight despite exercising regularly. You CAN out eat your exercise effort.

For losing weight, riding by itself will not be enough to influence weight loss if you're eating too much. NO exercise will be enough if you eat too much.

The amount of riding you're doing will not influence your weight loss efforts much - even with the catching and grooming. It just won't. You need to eat less AND move more. Depending on how much you're eating, that might be just a little bit less eating or it may be a lot less eating.

Try joining a site like MyFitnessPal for help if you feel lost.


----------



## Laura94 (Dec 30, 2014)

Whilst I have never been at point where I have needed to lose weight, I ride on a daily basis and I have definitely found that muscles around my sternum is especially have become much stronger


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

It does help. Riding isn't necessarily super high impact, but between walking to find and catch your horse, carrying feed around, lugging tack, mucking out etc it can be a great weight loss activity!

Riding itself is good too, especially the trotting and such. But its not just the benefits of riding, but also getting outside, fresh air, moving about can really help I think.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, so long as you're riding often and riding hard. Your definition of "hard" will change as you get in better shape. Not only will you lose weight, but you'll gain muscle. As the fat melts away, you'll see some great definition underneath! But it doesn't happen with trail rides or dinkin around. You have to be sweating and breathless for a lot of a one-hour lesson for it to be a true workout cardio type thing. I recommend English style lesson because there's a lot of work in 2-point position, that builds great leg and back muscles. Also staying balanced in an English saddle takes more of your core strength than doing it in a western saddle (in my personal experience.)


----------



## WalkerBand (Apr 22, 2014)

I know that it wouldn't be the sole thing to make me lose weight, I was just wondering if it would possibly count as some exercise since I can't afford a gym membership here or anything like that.

Do any of y'all know exercises to prepare me for riding that I can do in home that won't hurt my back (Lower back)?


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a lot of trouble with my back and hips after an accident, especially my lower back. My therapist gave me a hoola hoop and told me to use it for 10 minutes twice a day. 5 minutes of hoola hooping in each direction. It really really loosens up those tight, sore muscles. (I felt stupid doing it but can't argue with the results)


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sure riding does help with weight loss. If I ride about 3 times a week I can eat what I like, if not riding that much or not at all, I have to be a little more careful about how much I eat. I also have back problems and my back is much better if I am riding regularly, keeps the muscles and ligaments stronger. I really hate doing exercises so riding helps keep me fitter.
I don't know if this is true or not but I did hear once that horseback riding and swimming are two exercises that you use just about every muscle in your body.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

WalkerBand said:


> I know that it wouldn't be the sole thing to make me lose weight, I was just wondering if it would possibly count as some exercise since I can't afford a gym membership here or anything like that.
> 
> Do any of y'all know exercises to prepare me for riding that I can do in home that won't hurt my back (Lower back)?


Yes, it can help.

Walking/jogging/running will get your wind up.
Body weight exercises (like squats, lunges, pushups, etc) will help.
Planks, planks and more planks. You can google search for variations.
Anything that works out your core will help your riding AND help your back.
Yoga
Pilates

Check YouTube - there are TONS of free exercise videos on there. It's just a matter of figuring out what kind of exercise you like and how to best search for it, but it's worth digging for. If you like dance fitness, I recommend creating your own Zumba playlist or trying a Ballet Beautiful workout.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Woodhaven said:


> I'm sure riding does help with weight loss. If I ride about 3 times a week I can eat what I like, if not riding that much or not at all, I have to be a little more careful about how much I eat. I also have back problems and my back is much better if I am riding regularly, keeps the muscles and ligaments stronger. I really hate doing exercises so riding helps keep me fitter.
> I don't know if this is true or not but I did hear once that horseback riding and swimming are two exercises that you use just about every muscle in your body.


That's completely individual to you though, and not at all indicative of horseback riding. It's going to be a combination of your age, your non-riding activity level and your diet. If eating 'whatever you want' only comes out to about 1500 calories a day, that's vastly different than someone whose idea of 'eating whatever you want' comes out to about 3000 calories a day.

I ride 5-6 times a week (for at least an hour each time), work out or dance at least 1 hour every day, and do barn work and I still cannot eat everything I want. I still have to think about my choices.


----------



## rider222 (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't believe that riding can help .. I'd say that HIIT exerise is the best way.. but since you have an ankle issue, you can try slowly.. i mean that's the only way.. you need to run, exercise and that's it.. maybe start slowly and combine green coffee extract, I have read somewhere about it.. Edit here it is Chlorogen 800 Is The Best Green Coffee Extract | Daniella May

but without exercise you can't do much unfortunately :-(


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Any activity can help, can't hurt.
I wouldn't count on it alone though.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm surprised by how many people don't think riding can help you lose weight. I'm one of the more fit people I know and my jeans are definitely tighter when I'm not riding! but what kind of riding and how often may be the biggest questions. Trail riding? Eh, not burning a lot of calories. Getting yourself fit enough to jump a strenuous course without stirrups? Requires a bit of fitness and burns a lot of calories. I agree with some people though, it's not the best cardio because unlike running or riding a bike, I"m not jumping my horse wtihout stirrups for 45 minutes at a time. I find i'm in my best shape when I

1) Ride as much as I can (And I do a lot of jumping, dressage, and stirrupless work)
2) Run a few times a week for cardio
3) What what I eat. Unfortunately.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

WalkerBand said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I am 5'2" and 180lbs. I need to lose weight, but because I have lots of back an ankle problems most workouts do more bad than good so I was wondering if riding really can help lose weight?


Any outdoor activity will help you. Of course aerobic exercise of an hour or more five to six days a week is best for weight loss and cardio conditioning.

Getting on a horse is better than a sedentary lifestyle and there are psychological benefits as well and may lead you to more activities which burn more calories.

I would explore swimming and bicycle riding as well. Both of these are very low-impact and swimming is pretty much the best whole-body exercise there is. For steady weight loss you need low to moderate intensity exercise for longer durations and of course control on the intake side.

I don't know the nature of your back and ankle issues but you might find as you lose weight these issues which are compounded by the extra weight burden tend to subside to some extent.

best of luck to you.

Good luck.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Riding is a healthy activity, combined with regular exercise and proper eating. You don't need a gym to exercise, you don't need anything at all except some space if you are motivated to lose weight.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, I will be the first to admit I am totally overweight and out of shape. But how is trotting and cantering out on the trail different than trotting and cantering in the arena? 

You guys say trail riding is somehow inferior to other types of riding. But I tell you what, when I took my frisky 5 yr old out riding about a week ago and we trotted and cantered on and off for over two hours, I felt it in my muscles for days. And I'm not the kind of person who gets sore riding under normal circumstances. So, I would say it's the gaits you are riding, more than WHERE you are riding the gaits. :wink:

But at the same time, if riding alone kept you fit, I would be the fittest rider in the neighborhood. But alas, I'm not. I like eating more than exercising. So while I ride quite a bit, it doesn't keep my weight down.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

It depends.

I am 5' 3" and weigh 204 lbs. I really hoped and thought that riding would help me lose weight. It hasn't. My weight has way more to do with what I eat than what activities I do. 

Typically I ride once or twice a week. This includes walking down hill to the barn, catching the horse, tacking up, riding, putting away the horse, feeding, walking back up the hill home. I haven't lost a single pound. But what I have done is gained muscle strength and stamina. When I started I could barely lift my saddle. Now I can lift it fairly easily and don't notice it feeling "heavy" like it used to. The first few months I rode I would come in the house and be so exhausted I would fall asleep where I landed. Now I feel exhilarated and ready for more activities. So even though I am not skinnier, I am healthier.


----------

